# New black devil!



## Navarre (Mar 12, 2015)

I SO did not need another male betta, but I saw this guy at Meijer and really, what was I to do? :hmm: Bring him home anyway, of course!

Now I have to think of a name for him, get an aquarium divider ASAP because right now I just have him in a little 1+ gallon aquarium. Right now he thinks it's an ocean compared to his cup, though! 

Also, betta colors/patterns still stump me, but I'm assuming that he's would be considered a black devil, correct?

This is pretty much what he looks like to my eyes









The next pictures are taken with my point and shoot that really likes to bring out red in things, so he appears to have much more red than what I see. Ooooh, vampire eyes! :-D


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice new boy, first name idea that comes to mind is Dante.


----------



## Tuck2012 (Mar 18, 2015)

What a beautiful boy. Just because you have mentioned he `vampire` eyes I would be calling him Vlad.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Diablo

he's gorgeous!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Faust... the man who sold his soul to the devil for All the Knowledge and Pleasures in the world...

If you're unfamiliar with the German Legend, He was a HIGHLY successful Scholar who was still dissatisfied with his life, so he made the pact with the devil.

Well.. he made it with Mephistopheles, the Devil's Representative... but it was with The Devil. 

Either way... Fantastic Legend, and I freaking love the name Faust. I also love Mephistopheles, but that's a bit more of a mouthful lol


----------



## Navarre (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I really like all the name suggestions. I really like Dante, but I'm going to give it some more thought just to make sure that really fits him.

Here are a couple pictures of him flaring:









He almost always has his ventrals up against his body--this is the lowest I think I've seen them go. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

They may be deformed a bit. My mustard delta has messed up ventral/pelvic find, both hang to one side of his body and one does not go straight down. It's nothing to be worried about, just makes him more unique.


----------



## Navarre (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks! Last night when he was sleepy they hung straight down. Strange. It doesn't bother me, I think he's stunning no matter what.


----------

